# Battery



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting terrible battery life. Tried a factory reset and still getting 40% android os usage. Have smart actions set to turn off cell data in two hour increments. My wife's Thunderbolt is better on battery. I know a 4g phone uses more juice. Not expecting miracles but not even getting to use it.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> I'm getting terrible battery life. Tried a factory reset and still getting 40% android os usage. Have smart actions set to turn off cell data in two hour increments. My wife's Thunderbolt is better on battery. I know a 4g phone uses more juice. Not expecting miracles but not even getting to use it.


What have you done to try to remedy it besides the factory reset?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had the same problem. Installed juice defender and after 9 hours Im at 70% took about a full day to settle in then it works.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Besides smart actions, nothing else. If it were an app would it not show app instead of android os? Well I also tried putting the factory sd card in. Saw in another forum where this helped theirs. Right now I'm sitting at 40% battery on 10 hours 40 mins. Android os is at 43%. Next is display at 22%. Android os on my dx and wife's Thunderbolt are around 4%. The dx has the same apps I use on a daily basis like my razr.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> Besides smart actions, nothing else. If it were an app would it not show app instead of android os? Well I also tried putting the factory sd card in. Saw in another forum where this helped theirs. Right now I'm sitting at 40% battery on 10 hours 40 mins. Android os is at 43%. Next is display at 22%. Android os on my dx and wife's Thunderbolt are around 4%. The dx has the same apps I use on a daily basis like my razr.


Do you have battery monitor widget if not I'd suggest it. Open it go to where it says estimates and then statistics it gives more detail on what's run since boot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

According to battery widget, suspend is using majority of battery.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Which smart actions do you have on? Do you have In-Pocket protection on or off?


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Off. At home using wifi and data off. At work everything off except for 15 mins every two hours.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm getting very good battery management on my Razr. Posted this on a different forum the other day:

_My day-to-day use of my Razr is 100% 3G and some WiFi, as I live about 1/2 mile from (and below) the crest of the hill where full bars of 4G is available. I'm rooted with heavy Titanium freezing. My battery life on 3G is far better than my T-Bolt on 3G._

_Typical day consists of 45 minutes of calls, receiving dozens of emails and responding on my phone to 20-ish, a handful of SMS, some web browsing, Pulse news and some TweetCaster (both set to manually update), and the usual Market updates. I will unplug about 0600 fully charged, and plug in at 2200 with well over 50% battery remaining. This totally works for my needs. And, when I venture over said hill into 4G territory, I usually switch to 3G unless 4G is needed for web browsing, etc._

_I carry a couple iG0 1,500mah-ish external chargers when I'm traveling. Net-net, I'm very happy with battery life of my Razr as configured--actually very much like the Razr period. I'll probably pick up the GN whenever it's released just because, but I'd be surprised if it replaced the Razr as my daily driver._

Rooted: Droid Incredible / Droid X / Thunderbolt / Droid Razr / VZW 4G Xoom / Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE


----------



## crxin (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that there was a bug on the razr's when going into suspend mode.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Had the same problem. Installed juice defender and after 9 hours Im at 70% took about a full day to settle in then it works.


 +1!


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Had the same problem. Installed juice defender and after 9 hours Im at 70% took about a full day to settle in then it works.


+2

My battery life was already pretty decent as the phone sat, but last night I decided to install Juice Defender just to see if it would help. Today after 8hrs48m I am still sitting in the 60s with moderate use where I would have probably been in the 50s or even 40s by now.

I recommend you give it a shot and see what your results are!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

z06mike said:


> +2
> 
> My battery life was already pretty decent as the phone sat, but last night I decided to install Juice Defender just to see if it would help. Today after 8hrs48m I am still sitting in the 60s with moderate use where I would have probably been in the 50s or even 40s by now.
> 
> I recommend you give it a shot and see what your results are!


Good to know. What settings are you using with JD? I may give it a go to improve things.

Cheers!


----------



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

isn't juice defender just turning off you apn...i mean really can't you just do that with a widget and save the same amount of battery...or is JD doing something else internally?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

JD does hundreds of things. Too much to explain in one post.

A few are...
- Turning off data during screen off
- Turning on data at intervals to allow data to sync
- Turning off data when WiFi connects
- Automatically enabling WiFi when travelling within range of certain networks
- Automatically disabling WiFi when travelling outside range of certain networks
- Automatically disable GPS when not in use
- Turn on/off data/bluetooth/GPS while using certain apps
- Automatically disable bluetooth when not connected
- 2G/3G/4G switching automatically
- Disabling data at night
- Custom brightness settings that go above and below factory settings
- Setting CPU speed
- Setting CPU speed on screen off
- Loooooads more.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

What he said, think of Juice defender as smart actions' bigger, older, smarter, 'roided up brotherwell worth the cash IMHO. It more than doubled my battery life and I love to play games browse the web etc with this bad boy. under normal usage (moderate phone use, browsing and an hour of gaming) I can make it to 13 hrs and have 20% battery left


----------

